# sweet clover question



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

White sweet clover is a biennial, meaning it grows for two years, then goes to seed and dies. The seed needs to be scarified (mechanical or chemical treatment to weaken the seedcoat) or stratified (cold treated) before germination. That is why the seeds didn't germinate last fall. The seeds set last year will probably germinate and grow this year. --DeeAnna


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes indeed and I am excited as this is the bloom year for the huge patch by my house!! :applause:


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

DeeAnna, yes you're right, I forgot about the cold stratification that they needed to go through in order to germinate, that probably means that they will sprout this spring and grow but won't bloom till next year. Thanks, John


----------



## HBBF (Feb 4, 2011)

Not sure but I think I have read before that when you decide to start planting biennials that you should seed the first two years to fill in the gap year that you experienced. But from here on out you should be fine now.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

HBBF, yeah I didn't think of that at time, wish I would have. Thanks, John


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

No, HBBF, he will still see alternating "no or low bloom" years. Most of the clover seeds in the ground now will put on vegetative growth this year, then bloom in 2012, then more veg growth in 2013, etc. He would still need to seed in 2012 to get reliable bloom every year. It is true that some seeds set in 2010 might not sprout until next year, and that would give some bloom in the "off years", but the bloom might not be as heavy. --DeeAnna


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

You know your stuff DeeAnna, I'll have to think if I have any more plant related questions that I need answered! Thanks, John


----------

